# $25 off on Magical butter machine.



## Rosebud (Jan 8, 2016)

http://magicalbutter.refr.cc/8VFKTD8 


This is a 25 dollar off for the magical butter machine. Full disclosure, i get a reward if you buy, but it is a great machine.. I use mine a lot and love the customer service guy... always a bit stoned and happy to help when i mess up..


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 8, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> http://magicalbutter.refr.cc/8VFKTD8
> 
> 
> This is a 25 dollar off for the magical butter machine. Full disclosure, i get a reward if you buy, but it is a great machine.. I use mine a lot and love the customer service guy... always a bit stoned and happy to help when i mess up..


 


I love mine


----------



## sMACkaddict (Jan 8, 2016)

just got one, can't wait to make some magic


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 8, 2016)

You know what I hate is that there is absolutely no reason whatsoever that something like this should cost $175. Seriously, I cannot tell you how disappointed I am with companies that over price simple things like this...


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 8, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> You know what I hate is that there is absolutely no reason whatsoever that something like this should cost $175. Seriously, I cannot tell you how disappointed I am with companies that over price simple things like this...


 


but..... the lights are so cool when your stoned


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 8, 2016)

I would gladly pay 200 dollars if it meant never doing RSO the old way. So worth it to me.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 11, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> You know what I hate is that there is absolutely no reason whatsoever that something like this should cost $175. Seriously, I cannot tell you how disappointed I am with companies that over price simple things like this...




So why didn't you build a cheaper one? SMH

I like mine and if Rose says I can make RSO I might like it better


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 11, 2016)

000StankDank000 said:


> So why didn't you build a cheaper one? SMH
> 
> I like mine and if Rose says I can make RSO I might like it better


 


they do...... rice cooker


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 12, 2016)

Grower13 said:


> they do...... rice cooker




Not the same lol


----------



## bud88 (Jan 24, 2016)

I've been contemplating getting one and it looks like you can get them for $150 or less at times via eBay sellers.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 24, 2016)

I like getting them at the company because the warrenty I think is better.They have been known to replace the machines even if it is the customers error.  Check that out.. I am not sure.  I use mine a lot.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 25, 2016)

bud88 said:


> I've been contemplating getting one and it looks like you can get them for $150 or less at times via eBay sellers.


 
The web site states that the units sold on E-Bay and Amazon are not being sold by authorized dealers and are not covered by warranty.  With the coupon you can get them for $150 from the manufacturer and know that you are covered by warranty in case of a problem.


----------



## bud88 (Jan 26, 2016)

Point well taken! I was not aware of that...to top it off the prices on eBay have jumped 20-30% in the past 2 weews so its no longer a savings...Think I will order one now...thanks for the discount code Rose! :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 26, 2016)

I can recommend this whole heatedly. The customer service alone is enough, but it saves me so much time. Now, you will be able to post a coupon for others... cool.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 3, 2016)

http://magicalbutter.refr.cc/8VFKTD8


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 4, 2016)

New coupon:

http://magicalbutter.refr.cc/8VFKTD8


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 4, 2016)

New coupon:

http://magicalbutter.refr.cc/8VFKTD8


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 22, 2016)

Here is a new coupon they sent me... 25 dollars off.
http://magicalbutter.refr.cc/8VFKTD8


----------



## yarddog (Dec 22, 2016)

I need to to get one soon


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 22, 2016)

I got one....... was thinking the one Rose has been talking about that recovers the alcohol might be a better choice......... Rose...... what you think?


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 22, 2016)

I think about this a lot. The Megahome distiller reclaims alcohol, but is a totally different way to make oil. With the MBM you cook off the alcohol in a double boiler after the machine has done its' four hour tincture. Then if you want let it bubble a bit on a coffee warmer to get all the booze off.  That is the MBM.. and they are an awesome business. There customer service is amazing. If you screw up they help you.. 

Now the megahome distiller is marketed as a water distiller.  I hear they have terrible customer service and don't want to think you would be using pot in their machine. HOWEVER, it is very cool that it saves all the booze... it costs 229.00  https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000ANW7HQ/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

The way you use the Megahome is by freezing all your bud  and booze and do a 6 minute wash. First a 3 min wash in a mason jar dump that liquid in your machine then repeat for 3 min with the same pot.. add that strained to the machine.. 
SO... I don't know if there is a difference in potency. If you are only going to make enough for yourself, i would choose the MBM, cause they will replace if they have to, and they are just great folks. It is 150.00 with coupon.

I hope that answers your question... ask away if you need more info.


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 22, 2016)

Well I'll add this....... I've made a few batches in MBM........ this stuff is strong....... I did like 2ml of the stuff in a gel capsules........ way to much....... it ain't no fun taking to much of this stuff........... beware this thing makes strong medicine when you cook off the alcohol ........ a lot stronger than one might believe even if he has been smoking bud all his life......... you've been warned.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 22, 2016)

G aint lying. Do to much and you will pay the piper. And it is not fun.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 22, 2016)

OH HOLY CRAP YES... THIS IS SERIOUS MEDICINE. it takes a pound of pot to make an ounce of oil.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 5, 2017)

Let's bump this coupon for SMOKINGRANPA...


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Nov 19, 2017)

Thanks Rose but I am going down a different path>>>>
As I told you in the PM the prices on e bay or amazon are much better but so many negative reviews makes me a little nervous.  But back at the MBM headquarters by the time they add shipping etc you are back up to full price.  So after a lot of searches I am opting for the old fashion way with a rice cooker.
So where am I going???? I am at a critical point as I have stage 3 melanoma and I am slated to start immunotherapy in a few weeks.  The choices seem to be between two evils, put these cell altering chemicals in my body or do nothing and IF the cancer comes back looking at major chemotherapy.  I have been wrestling with this for weeks but after seeing a few Rick Simpson videos I am opting for going with his options and seeing where I am in a year.
Thanks for all the info I gleaned out of this site....... I'm off......................


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 19, 2017)

Do you need some help with the RSO? I would use the RSO topically and internally for melanoma. If I can help you in anyway, please let me know. I thought your insurance was paying for the MBM, let me send you mine for just postage.


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Nov 19, 2017)

Thanks Rose but I'll wait on that offer if you don't mind.  I don't have a lot of bud right now so using the rice cooker I can make small batches. And a big problem is room for anything more.  We are living in a trailer on our front lawn and hoping we get the house back together quickly.
The good news is yes they are paying for the MBM and all my grow equipment and pretty much redoing the whole house.....  The ying yang in everything....
But I will be looking for any seed donations come spring as as soon as possible I will be building a new grow room.  What an opportunity,,, :vap_smiley:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 19, 2017)

Ok, but please let us know how we can help. Seeds? no problem.


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Dec 2, 2017)

Morning Rose,
Did you  ( or any one else reading this) ever hear of the instant pot?
Its a 6 qt combination, crock pot, rice cooker, steamer, slow cooker and some other things.
I am right now making a 1 1/4 cup of coconut cooking oil.  I will post results when I finish.
The pot cost $79 with free shipping so cheaper by far than the MBM2.
Hopefully eating pot brownies later today


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 2, 2017)

My friend loves her instant pot,for cooking. Good for you. Awesome


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 3, 2017)

I've been looking at instant pots for regular cooking--it is basically an electric pressure cooker and will do some cool things.  Just curious here, what do you see as the benefit of the instant pot over a crock pot (for butter, oil, tinctures)?


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Dec 4, 2017)

Good morning MP,
I have to say first that I have only used the instant pot once so far and that was to make coconut infused oil.
My take on it is at $79 with free shipping makes it $100 cheaper than MBM.  Even after discount code MBM adds shipping and ? so the cost is $175 +or-.  The only difference I could see was I had to stir the POT every hour or so.  The slow cooker low temp runs around 180* F.  I set the timer for 3.5 hrs and made just 1 cup of oil, I am real low on product but needed oil for edibles (wife only does edibles.)
Very happy with outcome, oil was terrific.  Going to try ribs in the slow cooker next and maybe rice??
Will post if I find any problems.
Enjoy the moment
SG :vap_smiley:


----------

